# EQ and NPP Stack



## Pahlevan (Mar 19, 2013)

never tried the two together. I was thinking of running 800 mg EQ and 400 mg NPP and test as base. Anyone tried this? how where the results?


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 19, 2013)

meh I'd pass on that.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like you're wanting lean gains. Any test? 

Eq for most run it 16+ wks. Npp is normally ran around 8 wks or so. Both are somewhat similar to me. Personally, I would rethink my cycle, but that's me.

What are your goals?


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to run a good solid dose of test and about 600-800 of eq.  Maybe if you want to spice it up, run a little mast along side.  Like Fordfan says, 16 weeks is a good timeframe to give the eq time to do it's thing.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 19, 2013)

Pahlevan said:


> never tried the two together. I was thinking of running 800 mg EQ and 400 mg NPP and test as base. Anyone tried this? how where the results?



 Ya man!  I would also balance out the three test/NPP/EQ closer to one another. 
 CG


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 19, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya man!  I would also balance out the three test/NPP/EQ closer to one another.
> CG



i agree with cg.  gonna have to get the balancing act right on this one.


----------



## cardealer (Apr 20, 2013)

How long a cycle are you planning to run?


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 9, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya man!  I would also balance out the three test/NPP/EQ closer to one another.
> CG



Why would you want to do that? Npp is so much more potent than eq.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 9, 2013)

Personally one of my favorites is test/deca/EQ.  

Have never ran npp because it is more expensive.  I'm sure npp would be fine to mix.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the idea...but maybe test-750/deca-400/eq-600.....
But I like this idea better.....(like Chrisr said)...
Test-750mg weeks 1-18
Eq-600mg weeks 1-16
Mast-800mg weeks 1-8....then maybe drop to 400-600 wks 9-16

But test deca eq is nice for joints


----------



## bigmg (Jun 12, 2013)

i like wut lukifer said in his last post to you. I would jus pin everything EOD to keep things balnced and jus determines and weigh out doseages from there. Def sounds like a good stack or at least soon to be stack lol


----------

